# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  С Новым Годом!

## Домик в деревне

Дорогие уважаемые и уже такие близкие форумчане! Поздравляю вас с новым годом!
Желаю вашим семьям здоровья, много энергии, сил, терпения, понимания, желания вставать каждый день и петь!
Спасибо вам за то, что вы заходите, пишете, делитесь своими мыслями и переживаниями.
Это все не проходит даром. Вот, к примеру, мы с мужем прочли тему про раздражения на детей и шлепки и шибко задумались. Все не зря. Мы не зря с вами познакомились и общаемся! 
Мне очень повезло встретить вас всех в уходящем году! Крепко целую и обнимаю!

зы. Как насчет встретиться в том же Чайку, только не в формате МК, а просто встречи с детьми? 
Или на каком-то мероприятии. Куда вы собираетесь с ребятней пойти на каникулах? 
=)))))))))))))

----------


## kiara

И мы присоединяется к поздравлениям)
Девочки и мальчики! Сердечно поздравляю всех с Новым годом!!! Счастья и благополучия Вам и Вашим семьям!!!
Насчет встречи - можно и на воздухе) На санках, с термосочками, вкусняшками, пирожками) Если холодно - можно и в Чаку. Как у всех с датами-временем?

----------


## yakudza

Я двумя рукми ЗА встречу на нейтральной терриории, причем такой, где дети бы развлекали друг друга, а мы пообщались! ЧаКу - прекрасное место. Можно там, а можно в более насыщенном детскими развлекалками месте, типо Киддсвиля (я там не была, но говорят самое то).
У нас до 5-го как-то уже договорено. А у вас?
так что мы бы 5-6-го в первой половине дня встретились с удовольствием!!!
Вы как?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мы тут с товарисчем Киарой пересеклись и придумали дату. 4го января в пол 12го в Чаку. Кто сможет?

----------


## Jazz

Мы с Тимом придем обязательно. Еще не была в Чаку и очень хочу туда именно с вами. Правда, скорее всего, ненадолго, т.к. еще до НГ запланировали поездку в гости за город в этот день (поедем сразу после встречи)))

----------


## kiara

Да-да, давайте пораньше, т.е. 4-го!!! Попьем чайку, детки покошмарят ЧаКу)))
Приходите хоть на немного, может кто попозже подъедет, мы обычно не меньше 2 часов там бываем.
Катерин, насчет Кидса - они нас боятся)))))))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Девочки, я буду самое позднее к 12, ответственное мероприятие, но обещали управится быстро)

----------


## kiara

Ах... какая же душевня встреча сегодня была!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Девочки, как тепло посидели!!! так приятно было общаться. Детки тоже так здорово время провели! Смотреть на них такое удовольствие было!
Супер, я с таким зарядом позитива вернулась, говорю мужу, что еще в баньку меня отпусти и я буду считать, что каникулы удались))) А он мгновенно - хоть на весь день...?! У меня немой вопрос....А он говорит - что я такая хорошая после прихожу))))) Глаза горят, голос журчит))) Прям приятно смотреть на меня) Терапия, однако)))))
У кого фоты - выложите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=20

Выложила фотки! Не по порядку! Но зато аж 40 штук!

----------


## kiara

Домик, спасибочки!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Самый шикарный кадр http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?album...tachmentid=692

----------


## Jazz

Ой, и мне этот кадр нравится очень! Еще бы! 
Спасибо, Олеся, за фотки! Ты такие кадры замечательные ловишь! Я даже и не помню, как это было вживую, а на фото все так ладненько! А где же Дамир верхом на маме?

----------


## yakudza

Да-да! даешь лошадку  в эфир! Фотки суперские, и кадры отличные, и.... блиииин, хочу себе хорошую камеру!!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, я очень рада, что понравилось! Свет был для съемки плохой, все темное и мутное! Но это ж наши дети! Как они могли плохо получиться? Они прекрасны! С большим удовольствием разбирала.
А еще секрет более-менее хорошего кадра - это отщелкать 200 кадров - оставить 40! А также вот в камере сейчас я ценю именно скорострельность, быстроту производства кадра. С настройками я даже на 10% не разобралась. Снимаю в полуавтоматическом режиме. Не знаю даже, когда дорасту до этого фотоаппарата. Так что если, Кать, хочешь камеру приобретать, то мне кажется практически любая зеркалка - это то, что надо!
зы. А лошадку мне строгая цензура не разрешила размещать, грят, мутно и неприлично =(

----------


## Домик в деревне

А мой любимый, хоть и безумно мутный кадр ВОТ ЭТОТ http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?album...tachmentid=732
Какая улыбка светлая!

----------


## yakudza

Олесь, свет был неплохой, а, я бы сказала, сложный для съемки. Но каков результат?! Фотки получились удивительно сказочные и интимные! И мягкие)))

----------


## yakudza

> А мой любимый, хоть и безумно мутный кадр ВОТ ЭТОТ http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?album...tachmentid=732
> Какая улыбка светлая!


Наташа несет его домой, а он нам машет? )))))

----------

